
JS Map type is full of surprises - awinter-py
https://abe-winter.github.io/blues/2017/07/03/surprises.html
======
avoidwork
rtfm

~~~
awinter-py
which manual?

~~~
avoidwork
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/JavaScript/Referen...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Map)

